# Driving a 93 nissan d21 hardbody across the country?



## Nissanramper (Jan 26, 2012)

So i own a 93 nissan with the vg30e and 150k miles and i'm planning on driving it across the country in a few months. I've owned it for almost 2 years now, my family owned it before me and took good care of it.
I personally have changed the:

the battery
the alternator
the radiator
all radiator hoses( minus the bypass hose)
thermostat
differential fluid (minus the limited slip conditioner)
the motor oil religously and switched to mobil 1 10w-30
timing belt
cam and crank seals (on timing gears)
tires and rims (irrelevant)
woodruff keys in crank and dowels in the cams
Rotors and pads 
exhaust manifold studs
Supposedly 2 years before i bought it, a family member had to replace the tranny, but they are not exactly sure because if it was a rebuilt or brand new they're not very car savvy. But, I also had the tranny flushed when i first bought it. I have a trustworthy mechanic and he told me that the tranny fluid was worked and that it did NOT look like it had been replaced recently. In fact it looked original to him. I noticed as well that the fuel pump will stay on, whining and screaming for about 1-2 minutes after i turn off the truck. Not always, but more often than not.And from my previous smog check i know that the catalytic converter is about to go. But before i leave california, i plan on cutting the cat out on the count of the state i am going to live in does not require smog checks.I also noticed that on long drives my rpms will jump from 2500 to about 2800 without me changing the rate of acceleration. Almost like it shifts back and forth between 3rd and 4th. I am an at-home mechanic and have used the knowledge of you guys for almost everything i have done to my truck by searching forums on this site. And for that i am very grateful.* So my question is has anyone else driven across country in a nissan similar to mine? Even the cars with the vg30e. My main concern is the tranny but should i be worried about something else that i am overlooking? And any info or some basic tips for preparing for a long drive like that would be appreciated.* 
Thank you,
Nissanramper


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Nissanramper!

As far as your cross country trek goes, the only thing you described that might worry me is the fuel pump going a little wonky. If that fails (or a related electrical component) you'll be up the proverbial creek.

The RPM jump wouldn't concern me (sounds like it's the gauge...not the engine??). My old '93 used to do that on occasion. It would spike for a second and then fall back to the proper range.

As far as the transmission goes, I've never owned a HB automatic. But I would think that so long as you don't push it too hard (75 mph for hours on end) then it should be ok. I rarely exceed 65 mph in my HB. (Life's a journey...not a destination.)

And finally, I know guys who have removed their failed catalytic converter, reamed the guts of it out with a steel rod and then re-installed it. From underneath the truck, it looks like you have a cat that works, but in reality you don't. Now, there is no smog testing where I live, but the cat has to be installed or it will fail its road worthiness test (no straight pipes allowed).

Anyways, good luck and drive safe!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Grug, and it looks like you have done just about everything one can do to take reasonable care of your truck. Still, there's no way anyone can foresee everything that can happen.

I didn't see waterpump on your list. Usually they are done with the Timing belt, but it's probably okay. That's not even high mileage really.

The change in RPM's you are seeing could be the Torque Converter Lock Up Clutch kicking in and out. This could be normal, or it could be a sign that you need to change the transmission fluid again. I'd also recommend adding a product called Dr. Tranny Instant Shudder Fix.










-Roger


----------



## Nissanramper (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Ill have to look into the fuel pump next weekend. And as for the tachometer, it is unreliable and jumps around, and rarely it just stays at zero. 

But i can actually feel the engine jumping about 300 rpms and i based it on that by noticing when the tach seems to be working. but i can feel it in the engine.

I didnt know about road worthiness tests though I'll probably gut it like you suggested then. I just need to find an exhaust shop that won't trip because it's "illegal".

I forgot to mention that my differential is leaking, but onto itself, and not enough to drip to the ground, i figured its the seal or something and its normal for an old truck.

I did actually change the water pump i just forgot to list it. That was my initial goal until I pulled off the timing covers and my timing belt was missing about 8 teeth. I dont even Know how it was running.

If i flush my tranny again and add the Dr tranny instant shudder fix and the jumping of rpms goes away, is it most likely going to come back quickly or should it buy a couple thousand miles?

I know i can't know for sure what is gonna happen, but i want to go over my truck with a fine toothed comb as best i can before i leave. beacause i don't really want to pay a couple grand on the road for the things that i can do at home before i leave.

THanks again for the replies and welcomes i appreciate it.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

It sounds by your posts that you are pretty much on top of things as far as maintenance goes, so there's not a whole lot else you can do. Change any and all fluids that you know haven't been done recently. Make sure brakes, tires, belts, hoses are all in good condition. Lights would be good. Carry some spare oil, coolant and basic tools just in case. Keep a phone handy, and road service phone number with you. Just prepare yourself for the worst case scenario and hope for the best. Your car insurance company may be able to help you with towing and emergency service if needed, but confirm that ahead of time, and always have a back-up plan.

As far as the engine speed varying and possible transmission issues, all you can do is a good service on it now and make sure you have no leaks prior to heading out. Nobody, not even a good transmission tech, can predict when one will fail or how long one will last. They ALL fail, all cars, all transmissions, eventually. I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but I'm being realistic. Given all you are doing I'd say the odds are still in your favor.

Oh, yeah, and don't forget to take a look under the hood, to keep an eye on fluid levels, very often during breaks on the trip. Take frequent breaks! Don't open a hot cooling system. Wear your seat belt ...don't drink and drive, and take lots of pictures! Plan your route carefully, and, have fun!
Sorry, I got carried away.

-R


----------



## Nissanramper (Jan 26, 2012)

No you're right I want to hear "based on the condition of the tranny fluid, you have 6342 miles before it fails" haha. I'm not too familiar with transmissions other than they transmit power from the engine to the wheel(s).

That was really my main concern. But yeah i am definately hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. I will actually have all my tools minus my air compressor. And i never leave my driveway without extra oil, transmission fluid, and coolant. 

I do have a leak that i have not pinpointed yet and am determined to fix. I have AAA platinum membership with 400 miles of free towing a year, free rental car, all that good stuff. So i should be fine with doing what was suggested here.

I will of course keep a constant eye on the fluids, letting the engine cool for about 15-20 mins before i check the oil and continue. 

I definitely feel better hearing from an outside source that i am doing a good job maintaining my truck. That'll certainly make me sleep better. I try to treat my truck like a cadillac.

I'm sure im gonna take so many pictures im gonna be sick. And as for drinking and driving I dont like to because sometimes you hit a bump and you spill you're beer haha. No i am *very* adamant about not drinking and driving. I've been drinking for 7 years now (im 21) and i have never driven drunk. Thanks for all your guys' help
Damn, now i'm getting carried away


----------

